# Google- Kaufman: Offering a pain relief option for IBS sufferers - Kelowna Capital News



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Kaufman: Offering a pain relief option for IBS sufferers*
*Kelowna Capital News*
Irritable Bowel Syndrome (*IBS*) is a common disorder that affects the large intestine (colon), causing cramping, abdominal pain, bloating gas, diarrhea and constipation. The symptoms of *irritable bowel syndrome* can vary widely from person to person and *...*

<nobr></nobr>

View the full article


----------

